# Cómo hacer caja reductora casera ?



## dante10

necesito saber como hacer una caja reductora casera para motores dc




gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo mas facil es por poleas, tiene bajo rendimiento pero es sencillo.
Como correa empleas un "O-Ring" que es un anillo de caucho sintetico que se compra en casas que vendan rodamientos y vienen en infinidad de medidas.

Las poleas, ahy necesitas ingenio, las puedes mandar a fabricar a un tornero en aluminio, las puede fabricar tu en madera, las puedes moldear con algun tipo de masilla tipo "Poxilina", si es que existe en tu pais (Tambien hay otra marca "Araldit").

Bueno, posibilidades hay varias

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Sin herramientas no podes hacer nada que funcione decentemente.
Si tuvieras un torno o un amigo tornero no habria problemas, te haces poleas en aluminio o en plastico (Delrin o Grilon).
Hacer una caja reductora podria ser solamente si ya tuvieras los engranajes de un desguace, tendrias que hacer nada mas que las placas de soporte + fijaciones, trabajo artesanal pero posible.

Cuando se necesita algo de determinadas caracteristicas las leyes de Murphy se cumplen estrictamente, todo lo que encontramos de desguace tiene las medidas justas (en mas o en menos) para que no nos sirva...  No queda otra que comprarlo.

Cuando se trata de movimientos de relativa poca fuerza se usan engranajes y cuerpo de plastico y son baratos (aunque este es un concepto relativo a la aplicacion)
No se en Chile quien trabaja ese tipo de producto, si fueras de Argentina te rcomendaria este:
http://www.ignis.com.ar/productos.html


----------



## Daniel.more

recurre a un desguase de coches y compra el motor del limpiaparabrisas que viene con reductora incorporada y tiene una fuerza que no veas... ademas si la pides de camiones son mas grandes... yo los he usado antaño para mover pequeñas cintas transportadoras, mover usillos de colorantes para la industria, incluso se de un amigo que lo uso para el cierre automatico de las cortinas de su dormitorio...jejeje no es broma es veridico....


----------



## sarjasalc

Daniel.more

gracias hermano le cuento que me voy a ir ya a comprar unos buenos pares de ejemplares de motores para limpia parabrisas     nunca pense que en un desguesadero de carros fuese a encontrar una pieza que me e matado tanto buscandola.


----------



## ciri

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> incluso se de un amigo que lo uso para el cierre automatico de las cortinas de su dormitorio...jejeje no es broma es veridico....



Me gustó eso..

pero un detalle.., cortinas nos referimos a las telas que cubren las ventanas, o a las "percianas" maderas o plásticas que cierran la ventana? (percianas que se enrollan no los postigones)


----------



## Daniel.more

Eran las de tela que cubren las ventanas que estan montadas sobre rieles corredizos.. aunque no que tengas problemas en ponerselos a las persianas... prueba la fuerza que tienen es bastante..no lo paras con la mano  A UNA COSA cuidado que normalmente se comportan como un motor simple de cc (siempre gira en el mismo sentido y para que invierta hay que invertir los cables) pero una vez me encontre con uno que el solo caminaba un rato a la derecha y sin hacer nada cambiaba el giro a la izquierda...esto no es lo normal...pero apuntar que una vez me paso....


----------



## ciri

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> Eran las de tela que cubren las bentanas que estan montadas sobre railes corredisos..aunque no queo que tengas problemas en ponerselos a las percianas...prueva la fuerza que tienen es bastante..no lo paras con la mano  A UNA COSA cuidado que normalmente se comportan como un motor simple de cc (siempre gira en el mismo sentido y para que invierta hay que invertir los cables) pero una vez me encontre con uno que el solo caminava un rato a la derecha y sin aser nada cambiaba el giro a la izquierda...esto no es lo normal...pero apuntar que una vez me paso....



Buen dato gracias...


----------



## sandman

Yo te diria que vallas a un tornero y que te las haga en aluminio ya que es un material muy liviano y resistente la desventaja que es medio caro


----------



## hammer_go

Para empezar necesitas saber cual es la velocidad de entrada y la de salida que deseas tener, lo mejor es diseñarla con engranes estandar, que sean fáciles de encontrar con cualquier provedor, en ves de hacerlos, que siempre es mucho más caro; de cualquier forma no es sencillo pues además tines que calcular la potencia que será transmitida (fuerza X velocidad); puedes revisar el Mott, el Shingley o el Norton de diseño de elementos de máquinas.
y el aluminio no es una opción, ya que no trabaja a fatiga y por lo tanto solo serviria para un numero de ciclos finito.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado que los engranes de aluminio no aguantan mucho torque, especialmente los pequeños. Acero es lo mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Yo he fabricado engranajes de aluminio para un extractor de petroleo a escala en un proyecto para el colegio y la verdad es que son excelentes pero siempre y cuando no hagan demasiada fuerza y los motores sean medianos. En caso de se manejen cargas grandes para mecanizado y CNC lo mejor es el acero.


----------



## AXELINUX

Yo se una forma de copiar engranajes de cualquier tamaño en resina polyester, tardas una hora en copiarlos y dejarlos identicamente al original. Es muy facil, solo se necesita resina polyester, cobalto, peroxido de meck, monoestireno, plastilina, thinner o liquido para limpiar, un cepillo de dientes y un taladro con la broca que sea acorde al eje que quieres acoplar, si te interesa, puedo hacer un pequeño video y colgarlo en youtube y tambien te puedo decir donde puedes encontrar estos materiales. Saludos


----------



## stalker94

aca tenes la respuesta en el albun de d@rio

con permiso d@ario

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=372


----------



## Neodymio

Las poleas las podés hacer con 2 planchuelas redondas o arandelas grandes con el agujero central chico, "bombeadas" pegadas en tandem algo como estos parentesis  

                                )( 

y el eje en el centro atravezando las 2 planchuelas


----------



## dt0029

gracias !!! justo lo que necesito.....


----------



## zxeth

vas a gastar mas en engranajes y correas y el motor que comprarlo echo. Ademas que va a ser mas voluminoso. En china venden los motores con reduccion a 8U$S. 

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/dc+motor


----------



## Dario

> vas a gastar mas en engranajes y correas y el motor que comprarlo echo


jajaja... es verdad, en cierta manera, es verdad. especialmente aqui en argentina... conviene comprar servos, aunque sean pequeños sirven. de todas formas, yo no gaste mas que $20 en el micro y $4.50 en la placa virgen, lo demas, es todo reciclaje de mi taller. te doy una idea para conseguir engranajes gratis: cuando yo recien empezaba con la robotica como hobby y no tenia taller, me iba por los talleres del barrio y les pedia a mis colegas que me guardasen todos los mecanismos que les quedasen en el taller. asi en un tiempo logre juntar un monton de chatarra para reciclar y hacer mis mecanismos. otra posibilidad, aunque ya no es gratis, es comprar esos autitos chinos de $5 o $10 obviamente siempre en pares. desarmarlos y usar sus mecanismos.
saludosss


----------



## dt0029

hola amigos, en mi caso, tuve la bendicion de ver como en un negocio de gente muy conocida mia estaban tirando dos fotocopiadoras de las grandes por ser muy viejas y caros los repuestos.. entonces en un gran acto de coraje, directamente se las pedi. Les comento que tarde 3 meses en desarmarlas completas, tornillo por tornillo, y pieza por pieza. Hasta el dia de hoy no me arrepiento, es terrible la cantidad de engranajes, ejes, rulemanes, trafos, motores con reducciones, pap, conectores y no se cuantas cosas mas saqué (hasta me ahorre las ruedas para un rack). 
Les doy una idea: pueden ir a los lugares donde arreglan fotocopiadoras, generalmente tienen varias que no las sacan a la calle porque son demasiado robustas, y les da flojera desarmarlas, pregunten, vale la pena pedirlas y sacar un monton de cosas que son re utiles. me colgue, un abrazo


----------



## jahzeel

Aqui tiens algo que talvez te sirva
http://letsmakerobots.com/node/7356


----------



## Dario

otra idea acerca de lo que habia comentado antes.  http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl/RECICLAJE-DE-MECANISMOS.htm


----------



## djmatsound

Hola Buena idea, increible para no creer, justo en este instante tengo un mi mano una lectora de cd quemada y estaba pensando hacer lo mismo.

gracias y Saludos!


----------



## saltamon23

Hola necesito algo como el segundero de un reloj pero que tenga algo de fuerza es para una maqueta que se me ocurrió .
nunca use servo o motor paso a paso por eso consultó .
que hay ? Me interesa no necesitar placa controlaDora que le de energía o se mueva . . Le saco energía y se detiene .
pensé en motor con reducción . .
Pero no se de donde sacarlo .

Si alguien sabe opciones se agradece .
quizás haya fáciles de algún rubro que no conozco . . No se impresoras  o línea blanca . . O quizás . No se por eso consultó .
gracias


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ni se entiende muy bien lo que pides.

1. Necesitas que gire a razón de 1 RPM?

2. De forma continua o pausada como el segundero de un reloj

3. Se puede saber qué función cumplirá tu motor en la maqueta?

La opción más viable es un motor con reducción para que te de una revolución por minuto (1 RPM), pero lo complicado será calcular las RPM del motor que uses y de ahí conseguir un par de engranajes que "dividan" las RPM del motor.

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

saltamon23 dijo:
			
		

> Hola necesito algo como el segundero de un reloj pero que tenga algo de fuerza es para una maqueta que se me ocurrió .
> nunca use servo o motor paso a paso por eso consultó .
> que hay ? Me interesa no necesitar placa controlaDora que le de energía o se mueva . . Le saco energía y se detiene .
> pensé en motor con reducción . .
> Pero no se de donde sacarlo .
> 
> Si alguien sabe opciones se agradece .
> quizás haya fáciles de algún rubro que no conozco . . No se impresoras  o línea blanca . . O quizás . No se por eso consultó .
> gracias



Hay motores sincrónicos con reducción incluida desde 0.1 RPM hasta 47RPM 

Por ejemplo *estos*:


----------



## solaris8

> pensé en motor con reducción . .
> Pero no se de donde sacarlo .




_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-536388861-motoreductora-motor-caja-de-reduccion-12-24-vcc-varios-rpm-_JM_

motores reductores hay en micro ondas, impresoras, relojes, lavadoras....
pero lo bueno seria sabes si las RPM son 1 por minuto o si podrian variar, y ademas el peso que deveria mover.....


----------



## Fogonazo

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-536388861-motoreductora-motor-caja-de-reduccion-12-24-vcc-varios-rpm-_JM_
> 
> motores reductores hay en micro ondas, impresoras, relojes, lavadoras....
> pero lo bueno seria sabes si las RPM son 1 por minuto o si podrian variar, y ademas el peso que deveria mover.....



http://ignismotor.com/DESKTOP/AR/index.html


----------



## Scooter

Conseguir 1rpm o menos no es mucho problema, solo hay que buscar la reducción adecuada.


----------



## saltamon23

Hola gracias por responder.
El tema es que sea económico tipo una vuelta por minuto nada preciso hace faltala idea es que a medida que gira va empujando distintas piezas y es como una obra de teatro que actúa sola .
Posiblemente en algunas partes la detenga así da más tiempo.
El brazo debe poder ser de 5 o 10 cm y ejercer fuerza como para empujar algo que un adulto mueva con un dedo y algo de fuerza .
2 o 3 kg por decir algo.
Me imagino con el dedo en una balanza de almacén haciendo algo de fuerza.
Menos . . .mucho menos .


----------



## Fogonazo

saltamon23 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gracias por responder.
> El tema es que sea económico tipo una vuelta por minuto nada preciso hace faltala idea es que a medida que gira va empujando distintas piezas y es como una obra de teatro que actúa sola .
> Posiblemente en algunas partes la detenga así da más tiempo.
> El brazo debe poder ser de 5 o 10 cm y ejercer fuerza como para empujar algo que un adulto mueva con un dedo y algo de fuerza .
> 2 o 3 kg por decir algo.
> Me imagino con el dedo en una balanza de almacén haciendo algo de fuerza.
> Menos . . .mucho menos .



¿ Estas queriendo hacer esto, o algo similar ?


----------



## yosimiro

Tengo sobre la mesa, tres motorers de plato de microondas, 2 son de 21V ac, el tercero es directo a 220V ac.
Uno de los de 21, dice el voltaje, y entre 5/6 rpm, el 220 dice rpm 1/1, o sea una vuelta por minuto.
Este último, tiene el torque que necesitas.
La marca del mismo es TAMYR Industria Argentina.


----------



## solaris8

> El tema es que sea económico tipo una vuelta por minuto nada preciso



recorre algun "fierro viejo",(donde son recicladeros de desguase), ahi suelen encontrarse microondas tirados, solo les interesa el transformador y la lamina(chapa) lo demas se descarta o en algun lugar de reparacion de electronica tambien pueden  tener .....


----------



## locodelafonola

hola saltamon23., bueno esto lo arme por una idea de fogo., y despues lo reformamos con dosme la cuettion es que funciona !!!! .,​ lo que si no me acuerdo., donde subi el proyecto jajajajajajaaja espero que te sirva la idea​ lo unico que calientan son la resistencias de 20w(me queme dos veces en el video jajajajajajajajaja)lo demas no hay problema .,el motor es de 10 rpm o sea que si conseguis uno de menos anda joja​


----------



## Fogonazo

locodelafonola dijo:
			
		

> hola saltamon23., bueno esto lo arme por una idea de fogo., y despues lo reformamos con dosme la cuettion es que funciona !!!! .,​ lo que si _*no me acuerdo., donde subi el proyecto*_ jajajajajajaaja espero que te sirva la idea​ lo unico que calientan son la resistencias de 20w(me queme dos veces en el video jajajajajajajajaja)lo demas no hay problema .,el motor es de 10 rpm o sea que si conseguis uno de menos anda joja​ http://youtu.be/Kn2hrshMgPQ



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aporte-inversor-12vcc-220vca-frecuencia-variable-111571/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Enjoy ! 

.


----------

